# when was the last time you saw a brand new Streamliner?



## skota (Sep 10, 2018)

A couple of bikes we have here in the office


----------



## skota (Sep 10, 2018)

Or a Motorbike?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2018)

skota said:


> A couple of bikes we have here in the office
> View attachment 866924




Never used or restored?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 10, 2018)

skota said:


> Or a Motorbike?
> View attachment 866925



Howdy, cool bike! What does the badge say on it? Thanks, Barry


----------



## skota (Sep 10, 2018)

They are brand new, I work for Schwinn,

Badge is an American Standard peice


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 10, 2018)

skota said:


> They are brand new, I work for Schwinn,
> 
> Badge is an American Standard peice



Super beautiful bike! Thanks man, Barry

Does the third bike back, behind the Aerocycle, have a cool badge also?


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2018)

skota said:


> They are brand new, I work for Schwinn,
> 
> Badge is an American Standard peice




So are you saying that Schwinn is make these bikes right now?


----------



## Oilit (Sep 10, 2018)

skota said:


> They are brand new, I work for Schwinn,
> 
> Badge is an American Standard peice



I believe Schwinn is owned by Pacific now, is that correct? I didn't know they had any of the old bikes still around.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Look like restored bikes to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Look like restored bikes to me. V/r Shawn




Me too. But just wanted to make sure. It would kill the value of a lot of bikes if these were "New".


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2018)

I think the only thing 'new' here is the OP who has much to learn! V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 10, 2018)

More Pics would speak louder. They really look nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ABC Services (Sep 10, 2018)

Maybe these ??


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 10, 2018)

I FIND IT HARD TO BELIEVE THESE ARE ORIGINAL 'NEW' UNRESTORED BIKES!


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 10, 2018)

ABC Services said:


> Maybe these ??
> 
> View attachment 866973




:eek:  If they really are making these now, I want an Aerocycle as long as it's not ridiculously expensive like the new Harley bikes. Maybe one of each. 
These look top notch if they are in fact new.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 10, 2018)

If they are new i’ll take one too! So are parts of schwinn located in the US thought it was all in china.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2018)

I like this one.  



Are you in Madison?


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice restored motorbike...not too sure about the other restos,  bike with the fender bomb has a 
very "off" paint layout....Aerocycle has a custom painted guard?
Regardless..... pretty pieces for sure


----------



## skota (Sep 11, 2018)

I am in Madison. That's a 1937 C47 I literally dug out of the ground and just recently sold to a member here. I can assure all of you these are original bikes, always a part of Schwinn assets now owned by Pacific Cycle. We are not making them again, although we should. Here are some more original Schwinn stuff around the office. Cheers


----------



## skota (Sep 11, 2018)

and more


----------



## skota (Sep 11, 2018)

I'll try to get some closer pictures soon, Amazon is here today and we have that space full of show bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2018)

for the record, I believe a lot of companies keep original samples of their products I know for a fact Mercury Marine did. They even had other companies original motors of the early days!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2018)

If you have any '49 literature in that stash I'm sure many of us would be very interested. Particularly anything related to the introduction of the Phantom. I have '50 lit but the '49 stuff seems to be MIA. V/r Shawn


----------



## skota (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry, no dice on the 49 catalog.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you for sharing the history -:legacy- etc.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 11, 2018)

skota said:


> Sorry, no dice on the 49 catalog.





Any chance you could ask exc's to spend an extra Yuan on pre-plating Schwinn's chrome parts like they use-too so, they're not rusting the second they've cooled? I mean, back in the 60's besides smooth frame joints  It was the main difference between the other 'rotting out of the box' manufactures. [wink]

And BTW 1958 catalog is missing too. Not that big of a deal except, potential color changes if only: Opal color in 57  is changed to Radiant in 58? b/c in 59 it's Radiant. maybe few other changes IDK, seats, grips? . .


----------



## skota (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry, 58 is gone too.


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the pics, very, very cool collection.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Look like restored bikes to me. V/r Shawn





Things are not always as they seem


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 11, 2018)

its like the  Harley Bicycles at the HD Factory in Milwaukee


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> its like the  Harley Bicycles at the HD Factory in Milwaukee




Ouch!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Things are not always as they seem



So are you saying these are original?


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 12, 2018)

Great bikes and office space, thank you for sharing.  Is anything for sale, bikes, parts, literature?


----------



## skota (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry no.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 12, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Great bikes and office space, thank you for sharing. Is anything for sale, bikes, parts, literature?




Surely something is for sale! If in fact this is the real deal. Every collector has something they will sell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Surely something is for sale! If in fact this is the real deal. Every collector has something they will sell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I don't believe these are a collector's bikes. From what I gather the OP works for the Schwinn division of Pacific? Cycle and these are office décor. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2018)

Would like to see better photos.


----------



## skota (Sep 14, 2018)

Here are some more photo's of the Motorbike, the others are pretty high up and will be hard to get to.


----------



## skota (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## skota (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 14, 2018)

skota said:


> View attachment 868493
> 
> View attachment 868494
> 
> View attachment 868495




No rivets on fender braces , no paint aging or cracking 
Hmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2018)

These bikes are obvious restorations and as Bob pointed pointed out not necessarily accurate or top quality. 95% of the people that walk in and see these will never know the difference. Still a good looking group of bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> No rivets on fender braces , no paint aging or cracking
> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Check out the pic closely with the close up of the red silvertowns. I see a nut and bolt holding that fender stay on. Pretty sure Schwinn didn’t do that.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 14, 2018)

1955.
It was the Western Flyer X-53 Super Deluxe that
came in a carton from Western Auto store.
Would've loved to supply fotos.... but back then
smartphones with built-in cameras  did not exist
and was not allowed to use the family Kodak camera.

Btw: All my original Schwinns have rivets on
the fender braces.
The only one that uses nuts and bolts is my
1995 Anniversary Black Phantom.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2018)

That looks like a 39 fender with correct wiring harness for that year, but the braces are 36 flat stock.
The tank looks 37/38.
Definitely a mish mash of parts from different years.
It may have all been originally made by Schwinn, but not all at the same time.
Still, great bikes, and we appreciate seeing them.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 14, 2018)

kreika said:


> I see a nut and bolt holding that fender stay on. Pretty sure Schwinn didn’t do that.




Well...the Schwinn we know and love would not. The Schwinn of today...probably so...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 14, 2018)

Definitely repainted bikes, I have seen all of these up close many times back in the 90s when the Schwinn HQ was in Boulder. Sadly they look more picked over now. 

I'm amazed these bikes are somehow still part of the company.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> If you have any '49 literature in that stash I'm sure many of us would be very interested. Particularly anything related to the introduction of the Phantom. I have '50 lit but the '49 stuff seems to be MIA. V/r Shawn




I believe ’49 was a transition year for Schwinn when the Phantom was introduced.
So far, 1950 is the first time I've seen promotion for the phantom model.






1950




Luxury equipment, includes chrome fender, cycelock, spring fork, special colors, and many other outstanding Schwinn exclusive features. Don't miss this bicycle at your dealer.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 14, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Definitely repainted bikes, I have seen all of these up close many times back in the 90s when the Schwinn HQ was in Boulder. Sadly they look more picked over now.
> 
> I'm amazed these bikes are somehow still part of the company.




Local Schwinn shop has an original Phantom hanging from their ceiling.
It's faded and does not have the correct saddle.
The owner said that this is all he has from that time period and is happy
to display it.
This shop no longer uses Schwinn as part of the name for the store.


----------



## ballooney (Sep 14, 2018)

One question I have regarding the '49 or '50 Phantom...for the '49 stamped serial number bikes that I have seen (I own one original), the chain guard does not have the 'Phantom' decal, the 'Schwinn' decal on the tank is unique (regarding font), and the seat albeit leather does not have reinforced rivets.  Is this true for the frames stamped with a '50 serial number?  If not, then were the '49's a pilot/promotion that was ultimately committed as a marketed product in '50 and therefore omitted from '49 literature?


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the photos! What are the oldest catalogs you have? I would be really interested in seeing high definition pics of Atlas holding the world logo.


----------



## skota (Sep 15, 2018)

I’ll get back to you on Monday


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 15, 2018)

skota said:


> A couple of bikes we have here in the office
> View attachment 866924[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------

